# NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

First MECA CA 3X SQL and Show & Shine event for 2017, don't miss it!

*Where:*
Concord Car Stereo & Tint
1775 Concord Ave.
Concord, CA 94520

*When:*
Sunday, April 23, 2017: 9:30am - 5pm










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/1529070973789082

*Who's coming?*


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*

this is a great location with cool hosts, would love to come see what people are doing this season! really want to hear johns jeep again, such a cool install. if I don't make it, have fun!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*



Lycancatt said:


> this is a great location with cool hosts, would love to come see what people are doing this season! really want to hear johns jeep again, such a cool install. if I don't make it, have fun!



Yep, Mike and James are great hosts.

Rumor has it John is rebuilding.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*



papasin said:


> Rumor has it John is rebuilding.


I heard the build most of us are familiar with was just a rough draft, and now it's time to do this for real.

I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*

Ive been away for a while but plan on being there.

Jeff


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*



jhunter936 said:


> Ive been away for a while but plan on being there.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Look forward to seeing you again Jeff!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: NorCal Springfest - MECA 3X SQL and Show & Shine - April 23, 2017*

5 days to go to the first MECA 3X event in CA for 2017!

The SQ judges for this event are:

Linda Kobayashi
Richard Papasin
Scott Welch

Don't miss out on getting valuable feedback!


----------

